# Άνοιγμα αρχείων με firefox

## atsaloux

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρόβλημα με τον firefox. Όταν υπάρχει κάποιο αρχείο σε κάποια σελίδα και προσπαθώ να το κάνω open απευθείς από τον firefox τότε αυτός δε μπορεί να κάνει το association του file type για να το ανοίξει με την κατάλληλη εφαρμογή.

Κοινώς, πρέπει πρώτα να το σώσω και μετά να το ανοίξω με την εφαρμογή (π.χ. OO για doc, kpdf για pdfs κ.τ.λ).

Έχω KDE 3.5

Οποιαδήποτε λύση ευπρόσδεκτη.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------

## comzeradd

υπάρχει σχετικό add-on:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4498

----------

## atsaloux

 *comzeradd wrote:*   

> υπάρχει σχετικό add-on:
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4498

 

Καλημέρα. Δυστυχώς δεν έπαιξε. Χρειαστηκε να περάσω το mozplugger  :Smile: 

----------

